# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Saludos de un recién llegado

## Miguelón

Llevo mucho tiempo visitando el foro. Soy un apasionado de la naturaleza, y de los embalses en particular. Hoy me he decidido a inscribirme. Tengo muchas preguntas que hacer a quienes sois veteranos, y tenéis una actividad profesional relacionada con los embalses, sea ingeniería, geología, biología, A mi me interesa todo lo relacionado con el ecosistema. ya tendremos tiempo de conocernos e intercambiar opiniones. Por hoy, lo dejo en saludo. Hasta pronto.
Miguelón.

----------


## Luján

> Llevo mucho tiempo visitando el foro. Soy un apasionado de la naturaleza, y de los embalses en particular. Hoy me he decidido a inscribirme. Tengo muchas preguntas que hacer a quienes sois veteranos, y tenéis una actividad profesional relacionada con los embalses, sea ingeniería, geología, biología, A mi me interesa todo lo relacionado con el ecosistema. ya tendremos tiempo de conocernos e intercambiar opiniones. Por hoy, lo dejo en saludo. Hasta pronto.
> Miguelón.


Bienvenido Miguelón, siéntate por aquí que hay sitio.

----------


## Francisco el Viejo

También me decidí hoy,
Saludos

----------


## Juan Leante

Seáis bienvenidos Miguelón y Francisco. Yo también acabo de llegar y de momento me siento muy a gusto con tanta agua  mi alrededor.

Cordiales saludos.

----------


## Xuquer

Bienvenido Miguelón, espero te sientas agustito entre nosotros  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------

